# How to contact VZW support?



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Could someone point me in the right direction on how to contact VZW support? Thanks.

EDIT: Live chat.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Austin said:


> Could someone point me in the right direction on how to contact VZW support? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Live chat.


www.verizonwireless.com

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

888-294-6804

The Galaxy


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I always just dialed 611 (free airtime). That said, I always had MUCH better luck getting the twitter folks to help @VZWSupport.


----------

